# b11 sentra rear disk swap



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

ok here is my car 



here are the parts i got for the swap so far minus the e-brake cables
parts are from a 1994 infinity g20 rotors,calipers,brake pads,brake line.
the drums are from a 84 sentra just like mine that i to cut up to make hubs that way its stock bearings and seal and bolts right on



here are the drums after i cut them and then had them machined down to fit the rotors over them. the machine shop cost me $50






and dont forget about longer wheel studs to make up for the rotor going over the new hub



i will post more as soon as i get more done and when im finished i will do my best to make a template for others to use


----------



## b11ga16de (Apr 8, 2011)

looks good im gona start buying everything to do mine, what´s the part num for the longer studs or for what car


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wheel studs were 
Dorman 610-320 fits great
I got mine at O'reilly auto parts it was about $15 for 8


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## black start (Mar 22, 2013)

good job man...


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

here are some test fit pics im still working on the backing plates for the caliper mounts. more to come soon


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

also started working on the brackets tonight

you can see i took the backing plate and used it as a template for the mounting holes i just centered it on my steel and spray painted to make the marks



i then center punched the holes and drilled one of the plates then used a couple pairs of vice grips to hold them together to drill the second plate







now i just need to get a 1.75" hole saw to cut out for the spindle so i can test mount my plates


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

i'm sorry i haven't finish the post yet life has been shitty this year. my wife and baby passed away in January and things have been crazy since. i plan on finishing everything in the next month or two.


----------

